# طريقة صناعة مزيل الدهون والشحوم



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*مزيل دهون*​ *13كجم سلفونيك اسيد - لبس*​ *3كجم ميتا سليكات *​ *13كجم صودا كاوية*​ * 6 كجم ان بى 9*​ *230كجم ماء *​ *15كجم صوديم تري بولى فوسفات - Sttp*​ *5كجم لورميد*​ *8 كجم بروبلين جلكول *​ ​ * نضع كمية من الماء ومن ثم ميتا سليكات ثم نضع مادة  sttp ونتركه قليلا وبعد ذلك مادة (لبس)والصودا كاوية *​ * وثم نضيف ان بى 9 مع البروبلين جليكول الى الخليط 
*​*الخلطة مأخوذة من موقع حبوش للتجارة العامة
*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
تحياتي..


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش هل ممكن كتابه الاسماء التجاريه لخامات ولك جزيل الشكر ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ان بي 9 الاسم التجاري له سيماسول على ما اعتقد والله اعلم.
وباقي المواد اعلاه هي بالاسماء التجارية .
ولا اعلم ل اللورميد اسم تجاري ومن يعرف يتفضل مشكور بالرد
راميدا


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور ابراهيم على المعلومات القيمة و فى تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## ع ـبدالله (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يع ـطيكـ الع ـافيه خ ـيووو


----------



## موسى اج (14 أبريل 2011)

هل هذه الخلطة هي امنة على اليدين ومقدار p.h


----------



## farouq dabag (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخ العزيز بس عندي كم سؤال 1- ph (متعادل-قاعدي-حامضي)
2- هل هذه تركيبة صناعية (اي يستعمل في الصناعة)ام وصفه طبية(يستعل في تخفيف الوزن)
ارجو تتقبلني برحابة صدر وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## am304 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هل يمكن طريقة كتابة الوصفة بصورة أوضح


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## صلاح الدين (22 فبراير 2012)

farouq dabag قال:


> مشكور اخ العزيز بس عندي كم سؤال 1- ph (متعادل-قاعدي-حامضي)
> 2- هل هذه تركيبة صناعية (اي يستعمل في الصناعة)ام وصفه طبية(يستعل في تخفيف الوزن)
> ارجو تتقبلني برحابة صدر وشكرا مرة اخرى



هههههههههههههه

تحياتي هذا تركيبة خاااصة بالملابس او المعادن وليس للاستعمال الادمي 

مغ الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## يحيى شوقى (7 مارس 2012)

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلكم علماء الأمه فى المستقبل إن شاء الله


----------



## saaddd (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## matrix2022 (18 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من الموضوعات اخى الحبيب ولكن ارجو منك ان تزيد المواضيع تفصيلا واخيرا جزاك الله خيرا على ما تعلمت وعلمت


----------

